# Posting using an iphone



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry if this has been brought up before. I looked but couldn't find anything specifically for smart phones. Is it possible to upload pics using an iPhone or other smart phones?


----------



## Blacksmith420 (Nov 6, 2014)

I use a app called tap talk

Giggity Giggity


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks. I'll look into that now. I really want to post my homemade natural.


----------



## Blacksmith420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Love to see it post soon

Giggity Giggity


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Blacksmith420 said:


> Love to see it post soon
> 
> Giggity Giggity


It's posted now. Thanks for tip by the way with the app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

You can also change your signature so it doesn't say "sent from iPhone using taptalk"


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh ok. I'll try that. I was kinda wondering about that. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Good to know. I just downloaded that app and I'm trying it now.

Can I use the app to post pictures too? If so how?

Keith


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

I think I figured it out.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Giggity!


----------

